# Where Can I Find Out What It'S Worth?



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all - I have some old camera gear which is surplus to requirements, it was destined for the skip until I claimed it.

It's all in excellent condition but I have no use for it really as I'm happy with my digital stuff. A lot of it is to do with taking photo's through/down a microscope so it's pretty specialised & I'd have thought that the market for it would be quite limited. As I've already mentioned it's in excellent condition & many of the accessories still have their boxes (which are also in excellent condition).

I'd like to sell it really as I have no use for it but I'm unsure about where to take it or who to consult about it. My Dad has made a few enquiries (as he still likes to use a film camera) but the people he's asked haven't been particularly helpful. Besides which at 80 years of age he's getting too old to haul a box of camera gear around all over the place. Here's a list of what there is:

Olympus OM-2 35mm slr camera.

Olympus: Zuiko MC Auto-Macro Lens 50mm F3.5 (with case).

Olympus: OM-Mount Photo-Micro Adapter L (boxed).

Olympus: Electronic Flash T32 (boxed).

Olympus: Electronic Flash Power Bounce Grip.

Olympus: Electronic Flash TTL Auto cord 2m (boxed).

Olympus: Electronic Flash TTL Auto Connector Type 4 (boxed).

Olympus: Electronic Flash TTL Auto Connector T20 (boxed).

Olympus: Vari-Magni finder (with case).

Olympus: Accessory Shoe 4.

Olympus: Focusing Screen (1 â€" 12) (boxed).

No photo's unfortunately as it's all at my Mum & Dad's house & I won't be there until the weekend.

Any help gratefully appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

some items listed here that might be of help:

http://www.mifsuds.com/acatalog/Used_Olympus_MF_Products.html

hth


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

some more here:

https://secure.ffordes.com/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a lot I'm afraid! Take a peek at Ebay for the OM2 to get a good idea.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

diddy said:


> some items listed here that might be of help:
> 
> http://www.mifsuds.com/acatalog/Used_Olympus_MF_Products.html
> 
> hth





diddy said:


> some more here:
> 
> https://secure.ffordes.com/index.htm


Two very good sites gents - what do you know my old OM10 is worth about Â£50 :thumbup: It's been in the loft for years didn't know what to do with it as thought it was absolutely worthless. Only two bits of trouble now - used digitals which one to buy and what am I going to say to the 710 when parcels start arriving


----------

